# My Custom Hosting | KVM + OpenVZ | $10 Yr | SSD Cached | IPv6 | Nightly Offsite Backups | Double Res



## MCH-Phil (Aug 3, 2013)

​About *My Custom Hosting*
My Custom Hosting was registered back in 2009 and provided hosting only to customers known to the business in real life. With almost 8 years experience in the hosting industry you should feel right at home with My Custom Hosting. We aim to offer your the most features at the lowest price possible. With multiple offsite backup locations, CloudFlare, Softaculous and Nginx+Varnish, and now OpenVZ and KVM VPS, we feel we are almost there but if you have any suggestions to a feature we should add to our line-up please let us know!​ ​=-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------=​ ​Exclusive* VPSBoard Introductory Offer*​ ​Double your resources on any OpenVZ or KVM plan!​(open a ticket after ordering)​ ​+​
Take 25% off on ANY monthly VPS plan, recurring.

(Includes OpenVZ and KVM)

Use Coupon Code

- _*VPSBExclusive25off*_ -

at Checkout!

These offers can be combined!

=-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------=


OpenVZ *Node H/W*

Dual E5462's with 32Gb RAM and SSD Caching

OpenVZ *Plans*

Available Here


KVM *Node H/W*

Intel E5 with 64Gb RAM and SSD Caching

KVM *Plans*

Available Here

*Locations*

All OpenVZ VPS are hosted in Lenoir, North Carolina at the Dacentec facility.

All KVM VPS are hosted in Montreal, Canada at the BHS facility.

*Speed Test / Traceroute / Looking Glass*

OpenVZ Looking Glass

KVM Looking Glass

*Contact*

E-Mail / Ticket

 

Thanks!


----------



## switsys (Aug 6, 2013)

Since I'm a cheap b*****d who also wants to have a Canadian based VPS, I ordered a KVM with a PP subscription on this offer i.e. "Double your resources on any OpenVZ or KVM plan".

If anyone is interested in how this develops, feel free to PM me about it.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Aug 6, 2013)

switsys said:


> Since I'm a cheap b*****d who also wants to have a Canadian based VPS, I ordered a KVM with a PP subscription on this offer i.e. "Double your resources on any OpenVZ or KVM plan".
> 
> If anyone is interested in how this develops, feel free to PM me about it.


Why not post your experiences on the board so everyone can see?


----------



## switsys (Aug 6, 2013)

I plan to do that as well.

And so far I have to say that customer service is both friendly and VERY fast on ticket replies.

Also - initial setup was INDEED instant.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words.  As soon as Datashack comes back online, SolusVM will come back online and I can finish checking your ticket.  If your who I think you are   If not, disregard


----------



## switsys (Aug 6, 2013)

You are welcome, but it's just the facts.

No worries.


----------

